# Antique ceramic crocks for fermentation vessels



## Bob (Oct 26, 2008)

I notice quite a few questions/comments fermentation vessels. I just started winemaking and was on a tight budget. Started shopping around for ceramic crocks at garage sales, antique stores, and craigs list. Quite a few out there and if you shop around you can find a good deal. Most I paid was $30 and that was for a 10 gal crock. Caution: watch for hairline cracks, inside chips, and pinholes. Fill the crock and let it sit for a few days to check for leakage before you use it. Works well for fermention but useless for secondaries.


----------



## twissty (Oct 26, 2008)

I bet that 10 gallon crock makes a cool primary!

The only disadvantages to stonware is that it's heavy and breakable. 

For a smaller batch, a stainless steel stock pot will work also.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 26, 2008)

Bob:

I paid less than $30 for a brand new 12 US gallon primary fermenter with a lid. Under $20, I think.

Steve


----------



## raw (Nov 16, 2008)

*Got Lead?*

Someone suggested that a friend with cancer try Kombucha Tea which is made from fermented black tea. It seemed dangerous to home brew and I read about deaths from lead poisonings from people making it in old ceramic.

That was from long term exposure but why take a chance? You are also assuming that no other dangerous chemicals (that may not be noticeable) are in the crock. 

Sorry to be such a downer as a total noob but this post kind of jumped out at me.


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Nov 17, 2008)

My dad used to make the best homemade root beer I've ever had in an old, large ceramic crock. Good homebrew too. My uncle still has it. I need to trade him some bottles for a batch of brew


----------



## petes (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd very much like to have a few large crocks kicking around. But not for fermenting in.
I use water bottles, 11,15 and 19 litre. All #7 no less; which I'm aware is an absolute no no in many eyes. I'd rather stick to them then use a crock, previous useage unknown.
FWIW.


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 21, 2008)

cpfan said:


> Bob:
> 
> I paid less than $30 for a brand new 12 US gallon primary fermenter with a lid. Under $20, I think.
> 
> Steve



Agreed. I just bought a new 8 gallon plastic fermenter with lid for $23 just last week. They are even cheaper if you don't want a lid.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 29, 2009)

My crock is stoneware and no cracks. It is sterile when needed but heavy. No lead or any other chemicals from it .
Steve


----------



## wine08057 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Primary fermenter*

I use Rubbermaid 20 Gal. BRUTE Container without Lid, Gray.
The Gray ones are food grade and about $20 WITH lid included at your local Hardware store or home depot... They make great primary fermenters and are cheap enough to buy several for different varietals or blending!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 7, 2009)

I have heard of people using them. Do you reuse them time and again?? I just have trouble paying 50 bucks for a plastic tub. I am really thinking of going big say 15 gal batches or more.


----------



## wine08057 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Brute*

Yes, they last forever. Just sanitize before use

If you want to make 15 gallons, use a 20 gallon brute with lid (need to leave room at the top so it doesn't spill over during primary fermentation) 
they come in 30 and 40 gallon sizes also for bigger batches but I find 15 gallon batches are more manageable.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 7, 2009)

I have to agree. That is all I would want to tackle at one time since I have to move the batch at different stages to different parts of the house. Not enough room here to explain why lol.


----------

